# '41 Schwinn New World Question



## DaveZ (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm putting a 41 NW back together for a friend and have come to the wheels. When he got it the rear rim was changed to a ND. It originally had a SA 3sp. I know that because the rear cable guide was still on it and you can see the paint discoloration where the quadrant shifter was. I have all the bits to put it back, but am not certain of the rims. How does one tell what Schwinn rim is on it? There seem to be a lot of different sizes through the years and in reading the 26 x 1 3/8 tires cannot be gotten; I think that was the size?  Since I have to re-spoke the rear should i just change out the rims to a 36 hole S6 S7 or ? 

Regards, David


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2019)

26 x 1-3/8" =590 ERD rims I think.  @Miq ?  I have a brand new set of polished silver eyeletted 36h CR18's in the 590 erd size AND new tires that fit them new if you would like them. Sitting around so would let them go..pjm


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2019)

It's easier to use the diameter in millimeters rather than the traditional denomination for tire size here.

599mm diameter (often called 26 x 1.375) - old lightweights from the US 1930s-50s.
597mm diameter (26 x 1 3/8 x 1 1/4 in US parlance) - Schwinn S5 and S6 rims take this diameter. Usually on post-war Schwinns.

Note - 599 and 597 often interchange. The 599mm tires are not made anymore. But you can use Kenda 597mm tires for the Schwinn rims on the 599mm rims. In your case, the original rim was probably 599mm. It might have been 597mm - I'm not sure when exactly Schwinn went to 597, but my impression was it was either right before or after WWII. In any event, the result will be the same - you use the Kenda 597mm Schwinn rim pattern tires. 


Then there is 590mm diameter. This is the "English" size (26 x 1 3/8). The Schwinn pattern tires will be too big. Conversely, the English size tires will be too small for the 597 or the 599. 

So you need to determine whether you have 590 or whether you have one of the two larger sizes (597 or 599). The two larger sizes take the same tire. If you have an old, US-made rim, probably 597 or 599 is what you have. 

It's easier to get tires for the English size today. Only a couple of types of tire are made for the 597 and 599 size now. Kenda is the main one.


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks! Yup, that is what I got of of reading around. The problem I have is how do you know if it is a prewar 599mm diameter (often called 26 x 1.375) rim? I'm fairly certain they are as the front is the original Schwinn hub. The front wheel I can leave alone, but the back I will have to spoke to put the SA 3sp back on it. Good to know that I can get Kendra black walls that will fit the rims!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2019)

Look for a manufacturer's mark on the rim first. If you don't have a manufacturer's mark, look at the shape and compare side-by-side to a known rim. You can also take a tire you already have and test it on the rim.


----------



## Miq (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks @SKPC !

Hi @DaveZ I'm another 1941 New World owner.  I have been refurbishing and riding my NW since Jan and it's a solid, fast bike even with only one gear   

When I took the old tires off the S-6 rims on my 1941 bike this stamp was inside:




I have a few 1000 miles on the Kenda K-23 tires (only tire i can find that will fit) already.  I ride almost every day. 

Here's a decent shot of the profile of these S-6 rims:




Rim with Kenda K-23 tires.  They make a couple versions of the K-23.  The other one has a tan sidewall.  Amazon Link




I have a lot of info on refurbing the 1941 NW I inherited from my Gramps here:  Gramps NW  I hope it has some info that can help you get your friend's 1941 rolling again.  It's worth the effort.

We have also been collecting info on wartime New Worlds and putting together a chart of how certain design elements changed over time as well as compiling a record of the serial numbers used during these years.  HERE  I would love to add your friend's bike to this chart.  There are only a couple H serial 1941 bikes we know of, including mine.




Please feel free to reach out to me by PM if you have any questions about getting this bike rolling.  I have collected a ton of info as I've gotten my bike refurbished...like every ball bearing size and count for the entire bike .....  I've also learned a ton from the others who are already responding to this thread.  Specifically @SirMike1983 is EXTREMELY knowledgeable about these bikes and their history.  

Can't wait to find out more about your friend's wartime New World!!


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I will be using it
1941, H63906,  NOT, Wire Front & Back, NO BO parts, Rear Dropouts

Originally had a SA 3sp,  quadrant shifter, Front & Rear calipers. I have the 1941 SA 3sp, the quadrant shifter and front brakes. Blue with gold pinstriping; but the PS is gone. Missing one rear fender brace and rear caliper.  They probably took the rear caliper off when they pout the ND hub on it. Rims didn't have tires on them so any writing inside is gone. I do have wartime tires so I can see if they are the same size.


----------



## Miq (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks @DaveZ !  I'll add the info from your friends bike to the wartime thread.  It's really close in number to my bike but has a lot of nicer features, like 3sp hub and caliper brakes.  Hope you can post a few pics when you get it put together.  Thanks again!


----------

